# Argentine B&W Tegu babies.



## xReptileKidx (Oct 7, 2011)

How much are baby Argentine Black and Whites tegus at expos? Please respond soon need to now by October 8 for the New England Expo! :huh:


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 7, 2011)

They can start at $100. It depends who's selling them. There is a local reptile shop that has been trying to sell babies for $350. See if you can get a vendors list and start e-mailing a few of them asking if they will have tegus or know who may. Make sure you are able to tell the difference between colombian and argentine.


----------



## xReptileKidx (Oct 9, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> They can start at $100. It depends who's selling them. There is a local reptile shop that has been trying to sell babies for $350. See if you can get a vendors list and start e-mailing a few of them asking if they will have tegus or know who may. Make sure you are able to tell the difference between colombian and argentine.



I just got back from the expo in Manchester but, they didn't have any B&W tegus.  So I got a two month old red tegu for $190 but, with all of the supplies and the cage it was $400! Is $190 a good deal all of the other ones were $250?:huh:


----------



## james.w (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah $190 is a good price for a CB red?


----------



## xReptileKidx (Oct 10, 2011)

james.w said:


> Yeah $190 is a good price for a CB red?



Yeah CB red


----------



## james.w (Oct 10, 2011)

Who was it from? What else did you buy that cost you $400?


----------



## xReptileKidx (Oct 10, 2011)

james.w said:


> Who was it from? What else did you buy that cost you $400?



He was from CooledBloodedPets and the 40 gallon breeder, UVB, Heat bulbs, 40 quarts of cypress, large half log, digital thermometer, humidity gauge, and the lid to the cage!


----------



## james.w (Oct 10, 2011)

What type of UVB did you get?


----------



## xReptileKidx (Oct 10, 2011)

james.w said:


> What type of UVB did you get?



The guy told me to get the desert 50 uvb tube bulb with the 36 inch fixture.


----------

